# Cron Old Guard



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Well Ive done it again, gotten sucked back into the 40K universe. This time I have fallen for the new necron plastics. I know, shiny... Anyway this will be a work in progress forever but I hope to get some good stuff up and keep expanding. This is an example of what I have so far. 

Heres the crew so far. Immortals converted from warriors with pieces of GW barrels for shoulder pads and guitar wire everywhere. Cryptek is a skaven engineer, trying to make them stand out, the pack is his veil generator (gotta be big to move entire units).








Close up of said unit.








This is my first Lord/Overlord came out of the barge box set and thanks to an Imperial guard that wasnt fond of his head hes got a trophy.








Another view of the Overlord.








Close up of the Cryptek.








One of my Immortals, trying to capture that old beat up slapped together feeling, hes been tearing apart warriors for years to keep himself operational.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

They are really good looking so far Necron are about the only army I like that I haven't sunk my teeth into yet!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Well its been soem slow going but everything is taking shape. Unfortunately I cant sit still and only work on one thing so I have deathmarks, tesla immortals, a stalker, and a CCB going. Should of focused and got one done but I have too many ideas bouncing around my head. If you guys have any input for me on the deathmarks (I know photo isnt very good) Id appreciate it. Right now they are warrior legs with vampite count torsos, prat heads and deathmark weapons.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cool, they remind me a bit of Hammerstein.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Lol. Looks like a destoyer conversion is in order.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

First time I have ever seen a Skaven used for a Necron conversion...pretty cool!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thanks chandler Im going to be trying a few more of them in the near future.

OK guys time for an update, been a long time coming. I finally got my stalker done, kitbashed from the ghost ark started it pre release of the actual kit but its pretty true to size and form. Not sure how people do good OSL Ill be digging around and looking for pointers on it, maybe a wash over the top to blend it all in? Anyway. Here it is let me know what you think.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

that looks really good! honestly when I first saw it I thought it was the new kit


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Pride gald it came out good. Im really tempted to buy the real kit but I am going to try and hold off for a bit.

On another note. Not much of an update project wise but I did get my first chance in two years to play and came out with a small victory thanks to all the helpful hints and tricks on the forums. Thanks guys. Its just as fun as it was when I left it.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

LegionThree said:


> Thanks Pride gald it came out good. Im really tempted to buy the real kit but I am going to try and hold off for a bit.
> 
> On another note. Not much of an update project wise but I did get my first chance in two years to play and came out with a small victory thanks to all the helpful hints and tricks on the forums. Thanks guys. Its just as fun as it was when I left it.


Sounds great! I can't wait to play again!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK way past due on an update, unfortunately not a lot to show yet. The comand barge is 95% done and I have a slew of warrior/immortal conversions in the pipe so heres a little something. This will be the pattern for all the vehicles with the exception of night scythes maybe.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ok looking for some input. Im building a Doomsday Ark and am cutting the ribs off two sections and going to use the space to install a set of gauss flux arc turrets. Any thoughts on how to make the turrets? I have a few prototypes but nothign IM happy with yet.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK finally got a little time and started up on some Destroyers. Not sure if I really want to field these as the bikes seem much better. Anyway I had them so thought I would get them going. Just need to finish the arms and glue them on.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

The look really good so far! I hear destroyers are going to be great for this Edition!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

So long time no post. Unfortunately this one doesnt even involve Necrons. Im finding myself pulling more and more back towards my first love the Blood Angels. So heres what I have been spending my time on.









































Not amazing but probably the best I have ever done. Cell phones never really do these justice do they?


----------

